# Handschuh Modus



## Robertop (2. Okt 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

Mein neues Smartphone hat einen Handschuh Modus, und ich würde mir gerne eine kleine App oder ein Widget schreiben, mit dem ich den Modus an und ausschalten kann, ohne jedes Mal in das Einstellungsmenü zu müssen. 

Bei Google konnte ich aber nichts finden, die das möglich ist. Oder vielleicht suche ich nach den falschen Begriffen. 

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie ich solche Einstellungen über eine App steuern kann? 

Grüße 

Robert


----------



## Jw456 (2. Okt 2022)

Wenn du die obere Zeile herunterziehst (manchmal zweimal) solltest du doch ein Icon für den Modus haben.
So wie zB. die Tachenlampe da auch eines hat.


----------



## Robertop (2. Okt 2022)

So einen Punkt hat mein Handy leider nicht.


----------



## Jw456 (3. Okt 2022)

Tipp stelle doch mal die Frage in einem Android Forum. Am besten unter einer Rubrik deines Handys zB. Samsung XXX.
Da wirst du sicher mehr hilfe bekommen als hier.
Zur Programmierung gibt da auch eine Rubrik.


----------



## Robertop (13. Okt 2022)

Kannst du da ein gutes Android Forum empfehlen?

Ich hatte noch ein wenig recherchiert und Frage mich grade, ob man da irgendwie direkt die Configurations von Android ändern kann, sehr viel weiter bin ich da aber auch nicht gekommen. Ich vermute auch, dass man für sowas ein gerootetes Handy braucht oder so.


----------



## Jw456 (13. Okt 2022)

Ich möchte keine werbung machen.
Dann gebe doch mal Android Hilfe oder Forum ein bei Google. 
Auch mit Next  Pit kommt einiges.


----------

